# Pink Line on screen



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

I didnt see any topic on this at the bug report forum so I just wonderd if it may be my TV or antenna. When viewing OTA HD I somtimes get the faintest pink line rolling ever so slowly up my TV screen.
Just wondering if anyone else has had any problems with this. I noticed it on CBS and Fox the last few evenings.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's one I haven't seen. Maybe a ground loop problem?


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

Unsure myself, I know my antenna has a ground wire and my dishes are both grounded to same wire, they go down to a ground rod which also connects to the house ground rod some 20 feet away. Would this make a ground loop?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Probably not if the second rod is properly connected to the house ground. I think it'd still be better to ground the dishes and antenna directly to the house ground rather than using the 2nd rod, but that's probably beside the point.

I honestly have no idea on this one.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

You have surely created a ground loop. I'd get rid of one of the ground rods, probably the new one. Multiple ground rods don't help you in the slightest in most cases. Bond everything to the house ground and you'll be ok... 

That said, the loop might not be the cause of your pink line. Remove the second ground and see what happens... then post your results!


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

I will try removing the added ground rod and see what happens, although I did see the same thing on a video last evening so it is not isolated to the 921.
I have both connected via a Denon 5803 through component and then out to the TV. The lines come and they go and are green and pink/red, but I will let you both know if I find what it is. 
THX for the help.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Before you venture out into the cold, try removing the 5803 from the signal path. Do you still see the lines with the 921 and other video source connected directly to the TV?

"What is a Ground Loop?" http://ekb.dbstalk.com/112 This short article doesn't mention bonding the separate ground rods which you've apparently already done.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I seriously doubt that this can have any connection to any grounding issues you may or may not have.

And two rods 20 feet apart are NOT going to cause an issue - certainly not one like this.


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

I tried removing them from the new rod and it did not make any change. From what I have researched it is probably related to ELF Or RFI interference. It is an intermittent problem so I am sure it will not be fun finding it. When I go through the 921 s-video the line is white, when it comes from DVD or hd 921 they are pink and green. I may try bonding them all to an isolated ground wire and running it directly to house rod and bypassing the house wired ground's and see if that helps. I will also bypass the 5803 and see if that changes anything and will do this before I do all the bonding work.

Ok update on this after reading the link Boba posted (Thx). It would seem I do have a loop because what I failed to mention was that I have an independent ground coming from my OTA, Dishes and dish coaxials that bypasses the house ground's and goes directly to the whole home ground rod via a number 6 copper wire. I am going to bond to this ground with the "system" ground and also bypass the noisy house grounds and see if that helps.

I appreciate everyone helping me trouble shoot this problem and I realize it is not a 921 bug which is nice.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Tomos said:


> I didnt see any topic on this at the bug report forum so I just wonderd if it may be my TV or antenna. When viewing OTA HD I somtimes get the faintest pink line rolling ever so slowly up my TV screen.
> Just wondering if anyone else has had any problems with this. I noticed it on CBS and Fox the last few evenings.


Tomos, are you using an amplifier or a pre-amplifier from your antenna to your receivers? There may exist a problem allowing undesired voltage on the RG6. I had a similar problem but it wasn't a pink line it was more of a horizontal sparkle bar that rolled either up or down (I don't recall all the details as it was two years ago). Replacing the amp cured the problem.


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

Not using an amplifier but I am using an antenna rotator and that can cause the same thing but I am unsure of where it was coming from.
I isolated the ground from the house receptacle system and went directly to a secondary ground rod (for lightening) and also to the house ground rod with #6 copper and bonded everything in the system from antenna's to receivers and what not. The problem seems to be gone, I also made certain I kept all video & audio carrying cables at least 6 inches away from any power carrying wires I.E. speaker and AC. I believe it was coming from one of the many electric motors that come on and off throughout my home but I don't really know at this point.


----------

